# Look everybody, I made the papers!



## Rashidi (Oct 2, 2003)

Lampe may be steal of deal 



> Tim Tyers and Bob Young
> The Arizona Republic
> Jan. 11, 2004 12:00 AM
> 
> ...


----------



## son of oakley (Dec 24, 2003)

When did you say that? I remember asking what you thought of the trade and getting no reply. So why don't you lay it all out for us now. You thumbs up or down on the trade?


----------



## NYKBaller (Oct 29, 2003)

I wanted to keep Lampe, I'm pissed but it's over now...


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

shin splints,back spasms...for a young guy,he sure gets injured alot


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

am i missing something??? are you the anonomous NBA INSIDER??

i remember you saying this

Dolan is a genius because he can take advantage of guillible NY fans who are stuck so much on themselves being "the smartest fans in the world" to bother realizing that this not only gives Dolan a chance to raise ticket prices again, but it also further prolongs the Knicks from winning a championship for the next decade


----------



## nycson (Nov 21, 2003)

When first reported on ESPNEWS:
Knicks receive: Stephon Marbury
Penny Hardaway
Suns receive: Antonio Mcdyess
Howard Eisley
Charlie Ward
2 first round picks
:clap: 

Finalized trade: 
Knicks get: Add Tewtfajcemczki 
Suns Get: Lampe
:upset:


----------



## Tapseer (Jun 13, 2002)

I know I HATED to see Lampe go, even to get Marbury. The draft picks, Vujani, Ward, Eisley they didn't matter to me. I was really hoping that Lampe would survive the purging. I don't like that fact that we've mortgage so much of our future for Marbury. How many picks we have in this years 2nd rd? Anyone knows? I'm going to watch Lampe develop in Phx. and it's going to kill to see what a good ball player he is going to be...


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

Tapseer,for the record and i stated this from the onset,I would have traded for Rahim,which apparentky Thomas tried to do initally.....I am suprised they couldnt pry him loose...

We have got to get our front line a bit more athletic


----------



## Rashidi (Oct 2, 2003)

> We have got to get our front line a bit more athletic


Rahim isn't athletic.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Rashidi</b>!
> 
> 
> Rahim isn't athletic.


Rahim is athletic, just not Shawn Marion, Kevin Garnett type of athletic


----------



## Rashidi (Oct 2, 2003)

> Rahim is athletic, just not Shawn Marion, Kevin Garnett type of athletic


Sounds like Keith Van Horn athletic to me.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Rashidi</b>!
> 
> 
> Sounds like Keith Van Horn athletic to me.


Definitley more athletic than Van Horn


----------



## Richie Rich (May 23, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Rashidi</b>!
> 
> 
> Sounds like Keith Van Horn athletic to me.








More athletic than Keith Van Horn: Less athletic than Shawn Marion and Kevin Garnett.


----------



## Rashidi (Oct 2, 2003)

I dunno, Keith Van Horn has proven that he runs the floor better than anyone on the Knicks save Shandon Anderson.

Is Rahim any better than that?


----------



## rynobot (Oct 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Rashidi</b>!
> I dunno, Keith Van Horn has proven that he runs the floor better than anyone on the Knicks save Shandon Anderson.
> 
> Is Rahim any better than that?


I think they are equal. I think people look at Rahim and see that he is African American and atuomatically think he is athletic. Rahim came into the league as a small foward but he was not quick or fast enough to guard them and ended up moved to Power foward in his last couple of seasons with the Grizzles.


----------



## Richie Rich (May 23, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>rynobot</b>!
> 
> 
> I think they are equal. I think people look at Rahim and see that he is African American and atuomatically think he is athletic. Rahim came into the league as a small foward but he was not quick or fast enough to guard them and ended up moved to Power foward in his last couple of seasons with the Grizzles.








Imagine how much t sux 4 him. He went to the worst team at the time now he's still on the worst team, but not the Grizz anymore.


----------



## Rashidi (Oct 2, 2003)

> . Rahim came into the league as a small foward but he was not quick or fast enough to guard them and ended up moved to Power foward in his last couple of seasons with the Grizzles


Sounds eerily similiar to Van Horn, with a minor twist. Van Horn was moved from power forward TO small forward, where it turns out he isn't quick enough or fast enough to guard them. Rather than change him back to PF, he's just been deemed a career SF, in part due to the roster restrictions of his teams. Nets, Sixers, and Knicks all had good PFs starting.


----------



## rynobot (Oct 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Rashidi</b>!
> 
> 
> Sounds eerily similiar to Van Horn, with a minor twist. Van Horn was moved from power forward TO small forward, where it turns out he isn't quick enough or fast enough to guard them. Rather than change him back to PF, he's just been deemed a career SF, in part due to the roster restrictions of his teams. Nets, Sixers, and Knicks all had good PFs starting.


Van Horn also has 3-point range unlike Rahim who always has been horrible and can't hit a shot from further than 20 feet.


----------



## SKLB54 (Oct 13, 2002)

*people people...*

This is an easy argument

Rahim is black
KVH is white

Whos more athletic? Im white and I think i can definatly go ahead and say Rahim. Sorry for the semi-racist comments but hey, cmon..


----------



## Rashidi (Oct 2, 2003)

I guess Brent Barry is as athletic as Steve Kerr, huh?


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

this discussion is getting very convoluted


----------



## nycson (Nov 21, 2003)

If Rahim can't run the floor better than KVH or Anderson, what's the sense in getting him?


----------

